# motor start capacitor question



## calstar (Dec 15, 2014)

Does it matter which wires from the motor to the start capacitors go on which terminals, am I ok with this as wired in the pic? I took the capacitorts off to be tested(one was bad) and didn't mark what went where. I do have the insulated rubber tops to cover each capacitor, I left them off for pic clarity.

thanks,  Brian


----------



## HSS (Dec 15, 2014)

if you wired the caps back like they were, the way you have it is fine. The motor leads can connect either way.


----------



## calstar (Dec 15, 2014)

HSS said:


> if you wired the caps back like they were, the way you have it is fine. *The motor leads can connect either way*.



That answers my question, I didn't know if the motor leads needed to go to a specific terminal, since I'm not "motor literate" I was concerned since the capacitor terminals are not marked in any way. 

What would happen if the black  and red wire positions were switched on the cap with only those wires, just wouldn't work or fry something?




thanks, Brian


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 16, 2014)

Motor start caps are not polarized so it really doesn't make any difference which wire goes to which terminal on the capacitor.  I assume the motor end of the wires are still hooked up to the original location.  You should be fine with what you have.  


Not that it makes any difference for motor caps but...

There are some capacitors that are polarized, these are used in DC circuits.  Hook them up wrong and they will typically tell you very quickly with a loud pop and a puff of smoke.  Those type capacitors will have the terminals marked with *+* & *-*.


----------



## HSS (Dec 17, 2014)

calstar said:


> That answers my question, I didn't know if the motor leads needed to go to a specific terminal, since I'm not "motor literate" I was concerned since the capacitor terminals are not marked in any way.
> 
> What would happen if the black  and red wire positions were switched on the cap with only those wires, just wouldn't work or fry something?
> 
> ...



It would still work ok. Like clueless said, motor start capacitors are not polarized and they really don't care what color the wires are.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 29, 2016)

Motor starting caps are rated and marked for AC with no polarity markings.  
MS


----------

